# A few pics of my hunting partner.



## deeker (Jun 21, 2008)

The bigger one of the Avatar. My son kneeling at a memorial service.





The day that Cpl. Libby was killed in Anbar province. Early am, after 2 long days of fighting. Libby is the one with the "chew".
My son is the tall one.


----------



## mudguts (Jun 21, 2008)

They all look like kids. Your boy looks squared away Deeker, maybe a chip off the Ol' block eh? I guess I looked like a kid when I joined almost 20 years ago. I'm sorry for the loss of Cpl Libby, God bless his Family and may he rest in peace.


----------



## deeker (Jun 21, 2008)

They are kids. He is now 22 and looks the same. He has gone further in the Corps than I did, and done a lot more. The pics were in Nov. '06. I think they were all 19 to 20yr olds then.

More of life lived in those eyes than a hundred stateside.

Thanks for the comments.

Kevin


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Deeker, looks like you got yourself one heck of a hunting partner.
Tell him thanks for his service and to his buddies too. 
Our thoughts and prayers are for all of them to be safe.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 21, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Hey Deeker, looks like you got yourself one heck of a hunting partner.
> Tell him thanks for his service and to his buddies too.
> Our thoughts and prayers are for all of them to be safe.


+100 here. Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 21, 2008)

A reason to be proud.


----------



## Lignum (Jun 23, 2008)

Pretty cool Kevin. My oldest boy will be 7, seems like yesterday he was crawling around looking up at me to make sure I was watching. Time flies way too fast.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 30, 2008)

Dang allergies. Give that boy, sorry-man, a pat on the back for me.


----------



## klickitatsacket (Jun 30, 2008)

Please tell him I said, Thank You and Thank you as well for raising him right.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sitting here with those same danged allergies...

My wife worked very closely with the Marines. I loved being around them, it always made me stand straighter and I couldn't help but admire each and every one of 'em... didn't matter if they were enlisted or officers.

Thanks to all of 'em!

.


----------



## wireedm (Jul 1, 2008)

Kick the lawyers and doctors out of congress and senate.

These are the folks that need to lead our country when they get older!


----------

